# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Борис Рыжий - поэт, в стихах которого "нет лишних слов"

## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD3fIOwFjXU - Читает Irina Bazhovka
__________________________________________       Борис Рыжий  *Так гранит покрывается наледью,* и стоят на земле холода, -  этот город, покрывшийся памятью, я покинуть хочу навсегда. Будет теплое пиво вокзальное, будет облако над головой, будет музыка очень печальная -  я навеки прощаюсь с тобой. Больше неба, тепла, человечности. Больше черного горя, поэт. Ни к чему разговоры о вечности, а точнее, о том, чего нет.  Это было над Камой крылатою, сине-черною, именно там, где беззубую песню бесплатную пушкинистам кричал Мандельштам. Уркаган, разбушлатившись, в тамбуре выбивает окно кулаком (как Григорьев, гуляющий в таборе) и на стеклах стоит босиком. Долго по полу кровь разливается. Долго капает кровь с кулака. А в отверстие небо врывается, и лежат на башке облака.  Я родился - доселе не верится -  в лабиринте фабричных дворов в той стране голубиной, что делится тыщу лет на ментов и воров. Потому уменьшительных суффиксов не люблю, и когда постучат и попросят с улыбкою уксуса, я исполню желанье ребят. Отвращенье домашние кофточки, полки книжные, фото отца вызывают у тех, кто, на корточки сев, умеет сидеть до конца.  Свалка памяти: разное, разное. Как сказал тот, кто умер уже, безобразное - это прекрасное, что не может вместиться в душе. Слишком много всего не вмещается. На вокзале стоят поезда -  ну, пора. Мальчик с мамой прощается. Знать, забрили болезного. "Да ты пиши хоть, сынуль, мы волнуемся". На прощанье страшнее рассвет, чем закат. Ну, давай поцелуемся! Больше черного горя, поэт.   музыка Сергея Никитина, стихи Бориса Рыжего Из спектакля "Рыжий" театра Фоменко

----------


## Lampada

*Борис Рыжий  Дядя Саша откинулся. Вышел во двор.* Двадцать лет отмотал: за раскруткой раскрутка. Двадцать лет его взгляд упирался в забор, чай грузинский ходила кидать проститутка.  - Народились, пока меня не было, бля, -  обращается к нам, улыбаясь, - засранцы! Стариков помянуть бы, чтоб пухом земля, но пока будет музыка, девочки, танцы.  Танцы будут: наденьте свой модный костюм двадцатилетней давности, купленный с куша, опускайтесь с подружкой в прокуренный трюм кабака - пропустить пару стопочек пунша.  Танцы будут: и с финкой Вы кинетесь на двух узбеков, "за то, что они спекулянты". Лужа крови смешается с лужей вина, издеваясь, Шопена споют музыканты.  Двадцать лет я хожу по огромной стране, где мне жить, как и Вам, довелось, дядя Саша, и все четче, точней вспоминаются мне Ваш прелестный костюм и улыбочка Ваша.  Вспоминается мне этот маленький двор, длинноносый мальчишка, что хнычет, чуть тронешь, и на финочке Вашей красивый узор: - Подарю тебе скоро (не вышло!), жиденыш.

----------


## Lampada

_ В 2000 году в библиотеку им. Горького на встречу с читателями пришел Борис Рыжий. Тогда он только-только получил свою первую премию, но его стихи уже напечатал журнал "Знамя" . Он говорил с нами всего два часа, но оставил память о себе на всю жизнь. К нам приходил солнечный человек! 
И пусть в его гениальных стихах - осень, одиночество, смерть, он оправдывал жизнь! 
Приходите, возьмите в библиотеке томик избранных произведений Бориса Рыжего "Оправдание жизни" . Это настоящая поэзия! 
Библиотека им. Горького, г. Екатеринбург_

----------


## Lampada

Песня на стихи *Бориса Рыжего*   *Помнишь дождь на улице Титова,*
что прошел немного погодя
после слёз и сказанного слова?
Ты не помнишь этого дождя! 
Помнишь, под озябшими кустами
мы с тобою простояли час,
и трамваи сонными глазами
нехотя оглядывали нас? 
Озирались сонные трамваи,
и вода по мордам их текла.
Что ещё, Иринушка, не знаю,
но, наверно, музыка была. 
Скрипки ли невидимые пели,
или что иное, если взять
двух влюблённых на пустой аллее,
музыка не может не играть. 
Постою немного на пороге,
а потом отчалю навсегда
без музыки, но по той дороге,
по которой мы пришли сюда. 
И поскольку сердце не забыло
взор твой, надо тоже не забыть
поблагодарить за всё, что было,
потому что не за что простить.

----------


## Lampada

*  
Борис Рыжий* _
(1974-2001) родился в Екатеринбурге. Публиковался в журналах "Урал", "Знамя" и др. Автор двух книг стихотворений. Покончил с собой._  
* * *
Снег за окном торжественный и гладкий,
        пушистый, тихий.
Поужинав, на лестничной площадке
        курили психи.
Стояли и на корточках сидели
        без разговора.
Там, за окном, росли большие ели -
        деревья бора.
План бегства из больницы при пожаре
        и всё такое.
...Но мы уже летим в стеклянном шаре.
        Прощай, земное!
Всем всё равно куда, а мне - подавно,
        куда угодно.
Наследственность плюс родовая травма -
        душа свободна.
Так плавно, так спокойно по орбите
        плывет больница.
Любимые, вы только посмотрите
        на наши лица! 
* * * 
Ничего не надо, даже счастья
быть любимым, не 
надо даже тёплого участья, 
яблони в окне. 
Ни печали женской, ни печали, 
горечи, стыда. 
Рожей - в грязь, и чтоб не поднимали 
больше никогда.  
Не вели бухого до кровати. 
Вот моя строка: 
без меня отчаливайте, хватит 
- небо, облака! 
Жалуйтесь, читайте и жалейте, 
греясь у огня, 
вслух читайте, смейтесь, слёзы лейте. 
Только без меня. 
Ничего действительно не надо, 
что ни назови: 
ни чужого яблоневого сада, 
ни чужой любви, 
что тебя поддерживает нежно, 
уронить боясь. 
Лучше страшно, лучше безнадежно, 
лучше рылом в грязь. 
* * * 
В безответственные семнадцать, 
только приняли в батальон, 
громко рявкаешь: рад стараться! 
Смотрит пристально Аполлон:  
ну-ка, ты, забобень хореем. 
Парни, где тут у вас нужник? 
Все умеем да разумеем, 
слышим музыку каждый миг. 
Музыкальной неразберихой 
било фраера по ушам. 
Эта музыка стала тихой, 
тихой-тихой та-ра-ра-рам.  
Спотыкаюсь на ровном месте, 
беспокоен и тороплив:
мы с тобою погибнем вместе, 
я держусь за простой мотив.  
Это скрипочка злая-злая 
на плече нарыдалась всласть. 
Это частная жизнь простая 
с вечной музыкой обнялась.  
Это в частности, ну а в целом 
оказалось, всерьёз игра. 
Было синим, а стало белым, 
белым-белым та-ра-ра-ра. 
* * * 
Отполированный тюрьмою, 
ментами, заводским двором, 
лет десять сряду шел за мною 
дешёвый урка с топором. 
А я от встречи уклонялся, 
как мог от боя уходил:
он у парадного слонялся - 
я через чёрный выходил. 
Лет десять я боялся драки, 
как всякий мыслящий поэт. 
...Сам выточил себе нунчаки 
и сам отлил себе кастет. 
Чуть сгорбившись, расслабив плечи, 
как гусеничный вездеход, 
теперь иду ему навстречу - 
и расступается народ. 
 Окурок выплюнув, до боли 
табачный выдыхаю дым, 
на кулаке портачку "Оля" 
читаю зреньем боковым.  
И что ни миг, чем расстоянье 
короче между ним и мной, 
тем над моею головой 
очаровательней сиянье.  *
Баллада* 
На Урале в городе Кургане
в День шахтёра или ПВО
направлял товарищ Каганович
револьвер на деда моего.
Выходил мой дед из кабинета
в голубой, как небо, коридор.
Мимо транспарантов и портретов
ехал чёрный импортный мотор.
Мимо всех живых, живых и мёртвых,
сквозь леса, и реки, и века.
А на крыльях выгнутых и чёрных
синим отражались облака.
Где и под какими облаками,
наконец, в каком таком дыму,
бедный мальчик, тонкими руками
я его однажды обниму? 
* * * 
А иногда отец мне говорил, 
что видит про утиную охоту 
сны с продолженьем: лодка и двустволка. 
И озеро, где каждый островок 
ему знаком. Он говорил: не видел 
я озера такого наяву 
прозрачного, какая там охота! - 
представь себе... А впрочем, что ты знаешь 
про наши про охотничьи дела! 
Скучая, я вставал из-за стола 
и шёл читать какого-нибудь Кафку, 
жалеть себя и сочинять стихи 
под Бродского, о том, что человек, 
конечно, одиночество в квадрате, 
нет, в кубе. Или нехотя звонил 
замужней дуре, любящей стихи 
под Бродского, а заодно меня - 
какой-то экзотической любовью. 
Прощай, любовь! Прошло десятилетье. 
Ты подурнела, я похорошел, 
и снов моих ты больше не хозяйка.  
Я за отца досматриваю сны: 
прозрачным этим озером блуждаю 
на лодочке дюралевой с двустволкой, 
любовно огибаю камыши, 
чучела расставляю, маскируюсь 
и жду, и не промахиваюсь, точно 
стреляю, что сомнительно для сна. 
Что, повторюсь, сомнительно для сна, 
но это только сон и не иначе, 
я понимаю это до конца. 
И всякий раз, не повстречав отца, 
я просыпаюсь, оттого что плачу. 
* * * 
Осыпаются алые клёны,
полыхают вдали небеса,
солнцем розовым залиты склоны -
это я открываю глаза.
Где и с кем, и когда это было,
только это не я сочинил:
ты меня никогда не любила,
это я тебя очень любил.
Парк осенний стоит одиноко,
и к разлуке, и к смерти готов.
Это что-то задолго до Блока,
это мог сочинить Огарёв.
Это в той допотопной манере,
когда люди сгорали дотла.
Что написано, по крайней мере
в первых строчках, припомни без зла.
Не гляди на меня виновато,
я сейчас докурю и усну -
полусгнившую изгородь ада
по-мальчишески перемахну. 
* * *
В номере гостиничном, скрипучем,
грешный лоб ладонью подперев,
прочитай стихи о самом лучшем,
всех на свете бардов перепев.
Чтобы молодящиеся Гали,
позабыв ежеминутный хлам,
горнишные за стеной рыдали,
растирали краску по щекам.
О России, о любви, о чести,
и долой - в чужие города.
Если жизнь всего лишь форма лести,
больше хамства: водки, господа!
Чтоб она трещала и ломалась,
и прощалась с ней душа жива.
В небесах музыка сочинялась
вечная - на смертные слова. 
* * * 
Приобретут всеевропейский лоск
слова трансазиатского поэта,
я позабуду сказочный Свердловск
и школьный двор в районе Вторчермета.  
Но где бы мне ни выпало остыть,
в Париже знойном, Лондоне промозглом,
мой жалкий прах советую зарыть
на безымянном кладбище свердловском.  
Не в плане не лишенной красоты, 
но вычурной и артистичной позы, 
а потому что там мои кенты, 
их профили на мраморе и розы.  
На купоросных голубых снегах, 
закончившие ШРМ на тройки, 
они запнулись с медью в черепах 
как первые солдаты перестройки.  
Пусть Вторчермет гудит своей трубой, 
Пластполимер пускай свистит протяжно. 
А женщина, что не была со мной, 
альбом откроет и закурит важно.  
Она откроет голубой альбом, 
где лица наши будущим согреты, 
где живы мы, в альбоме голубом, 
земная шваль: бандиты и поэты. 
* * * 
Рубашка в клеточку, в полоску брючки -
со смертью-одноклассницей под ручку
по улице иду,
целуясь на ходу.
Гремят КамАЗы, и дымят заводы.
Локальный Стикс колышет нечистоты.
Акации цветут.
Кораблики плывут.
Я раздаю прохожим сигареты
и улыбаюсь, и даю советы,
и прикурить даю.
У бездны на краю
твой белый бант плывет на синем фоне.
И сушатся на каждом на балконе
то майка, то пальто,
то неизвестно что.
Папаша твой зовет тебя, подруга,
грозит тебе и матерится, сука,
е...ый пидарас,
в окно увидев нас.
Прости-прощай. Когда ударят трубы,
и старый боров выдохнет сквозь зубы
за именем моим
зеленоватый дым.
Подкравшись со спины, двумя руками
закрыв глаза мои под облаками,
дыханье затая,
спроси меня: кто я?
И будет музыка, и грянут трубы,
и первый снег мои засыплет губы
и мертвые цветы.
- Мой ангел, это ты. 
* * * 
Маленький, сонный, по чёрному льду 
в школу - вот-вот упаду - но иду. 
Мрачно идёт вдоль квартала народ. 
Мрачно гудит за кварталом завод. 
"...Личико, личико, личико, ли...
будет, мой ангел, чернее земли. 
Рученьки, рученьки, рученьки, ру...
будут дрожать на холодном ветру. 
Маленький, маленький, маленький, ма... -
в ватный рукав выдыхает зима:
- Аленький галстук на тоненькой ше...
греет ли, мальчик, тепло ли душе?"...
...Всё, что я понял, я понял тогда:
нет никого, ничего, никогда. 
Где бы я ни был - на чёрном ветру
в чёрном снегу упаду и умру. 
Будет завод надо мною гудеть. 
Будет звезда надо мною гореть. 
Ржавая, в странных прожилках, звезда, 
и - никого, ничего, никогда. 
* * * 
Включили новое кино,
и началась иная пьянка.
Но всё равно, но всё равно
то там, то здесь звучит "Таганка".
Что Ариосто или Дант!
Я человек того покроя,
я твой навеки арестант,
и всё такое, всё такое. 
* * * _Л.  Тиновской_ 
Мальчик-еврей принимает из книжек на веру 
гостеприимство и русской души широту, 
видит берёзы с осинами, ходит по скверу 
и христианства на сердце лелеет мечту, 
следуя заданной логике, к буйству и пьянству 
твёрдой рукою себя приучает, и тут -
видит березу с осиной в осеннем убранстве, 
делает песню, и русские люди поют. 
Что же касается мальчика, он исчезает. 
А относительно пения, песня легко 
то форму города некоего принимает, 
то повисает над городом, как облако.  
* * * 
Помнишь дождь на улице Титова,
что прошел немного погодя
после слёз и сказанного слова?
Ты не помнишь этого дождя! 
Помнишь, под озябшими кустами
мы с тобою простояли час,
и трамваи сонными глазами
нехотя оглядывали нас? 
Озирались сонные трамваи,
и вода по мордам их текла.
Что ещё, Иринушка, не знаю,
но, наверно, музыка была. 
Скрипки ли невидимые пели,
или что иное, если взять
двух влюблённых на пустой аллее,
музыка не может не играть. 
Постою немного на пороге,
а потом отчалю навсегда
без музыки, но по той дороге,
по которой мы пришли сюда. 
И поскольку сердце не забыло
взор твой, надо тоже не забыть
поблагодарить за всё, что было,
потому что не за что простить. 
* * * 
Не вставай, я сам его укрою,
спи, пока осенняя звезда
светит над твоею головою
и гудят сырые провода.
Звоном тишину сопровождают,
но стоит такая тишина,
словно где-то чётко понимают,
будто чья-то участь решена.
Этот звон растягивая, снова
стягивая, можно разглядеть
музыку, забыться, вставить слово,
про себя печальное напеть.
Про звезду осеннюю, дорогу,
синие пустые небеса,
про цыганку на пути к острогу,
про чужие чёрные глаза.
И глаза закрытые Артёма
видят сон о том, что навсегда
я пришёл и не уйду из дома...
И горит осенняя звезда.  
* * * 
Так кончается день на краю окна.
Так приходит сон, и рифмуешь наспех
"ночь" и "прочь". Так стоит на столе бокал. 
Так смеётся небо однозубой пастью.
Так лежат на столе два пустых листа,
будто ангел-хранитель в связи с сезоном
сбросил крылья (листы), что твой лось - рога,
и ушёл в ночи, потоптав газоны.
Так пускают корни в тебя дожди,
и толчёшь "судьба", как капусту в ступе, 
кулаком в груди. Так кончают жить. 
Так пылится тень, словно абрис трупа.
Так глядишь на мир через жабры век:
как сложна хиромантия троп, дорог.
Бог жизнь тебе подарил затем, 
чтобы ты умереть не колеблясь мог. 
* * * 
Над домами, домами, домами
голубые висят облака - 
вот они и останутся с нами
на века, на века, на века.
Только пар, только белое в синем
над громадами каменных плит...
никогда никуда мы не сгинем,
мы прочней и нежней, чем гранит.
Пусть разрушатся наши скорлупы,
геометрия жизни земной - 
оглянись, поцелуй меня в губы,
дай мне руку, останься со мной.
А когда мы друг друга покинем,
ты на крыльях своих унеси
только пар, только белое в синем,
голубое и белое в си......  *
7 ноября* 
До боли снежное и хрупкое
сегодня утро, сердце чуткое
насторожилось, ловит звуки.
Бело пространство заоконное - 
мальчишкой я врывался в оное
в надетом наспех полушубке.
В побитом молью синем шарфике
я надувал цветные шарики.
......Звучали лозунги и речи......
Где песни ваши, флаги красные,
вы сами, пьяные, прекрасные,
меня берущие на плечи? 
* * * 
Я помню всё, хоть многое забыл,-
разболтанную школьную ватагу.
Мы к Первомаю замутили брагу,
я из канистры первым пригубил.
Я помню час, когда ногами нас
за буйство избивали демонстранты.
Ах, музыка, ах, розовые банты.
О, раньше было лучше, чем сейчас,-
по-доброму, с улыбкой, как во сне.
И чудом не потухла папироска.
Мы все лежим на площади Свердловска,
где памятник поставят только мне. 
* * * _
О.  Дозморову_ 
Не жалей о прошлом, будь что было,
даже если дело было дрянь.
Штора с чем-то вроде носорога.
На окне какая-то герань.
Вспоминаю, с вечера поддали,
вынули гвоздики из петлиц,
в городе Перми заночевали
у филологических девиц.
На комоде плюшевый мишутка.
Стонет холодильник "Бирюса".
Потому так скверно и так жутко,
что банальней выдумать нельзя.
Я хочу сказать тебе заранее,
милый друг, однажды я умру
на чужом продавленном диване,
головой болея поутру.
Если правда так оно и выйдет,
кто-то тихо вскрикнет за стеной -
это Аня Кузина увидит
светлое сиянье надо мной. 
* * * 
С антресолей достану "ТТ",
покручу-поверчу -
я ещё поживу и т. д.,
а пока не хочу
этот свет покидать, этот свет,
этот город и дом.
Хорошо, если есть пистолет,
остальное - потом.
Из окошка взгляну на газон
и обрубок куста.
Домофон загудит, телефон
зазвонит - суета.
Надо дачу сначала купить,
чтобы лес и река
в сентябре начинали грустить
для меня дурака,
чтоб летели кругом облака.
Я о чем? Да о том:
облака для меня дурака,
а ещё, а потом,
чтобы лес золотой, голубой
блеск реки и небес.
Не прохладно проститься с собой
чтоб - в слезах, а не без. 
* * * 
Не покидай меня, когда
горит полночная звезда,
когда на улице и в доме
всё хорошо, как никогда. 
Ни для чего и ни зачем,
а просто так и между тем
оставь меня, когда мне больно,
уйди, оставь меня совсем. 
Пусть опустеют небеса.
Пусть станут чёрными леса.
пусть перед сном предельно страшно
мне будет закрывать глаза. 
Пусть ангел смерти, как в кино,
то яду подольёт в вино,
то жизнь мою перетасует
и крести бросит на сукно. 
А ты останься в стороне -
белей черемухой в окне
и, не дотягиваясь, смейся,
протягивая руку мне.

----------


## Lampada

*Борис Рыжий.* *Я на крыше паровоза ехал в город Уфалей* 
и обеими руками обнимал моих друзей — 
Водяного с Черепахой, щуря детские глаза. 
Над ушами и носами пролетали небеса.  
Можно лечь на синий воздух и почти что полететь, 
на бескрайние просторы влажным взором посмотреть: 
лес налево, луг направо, лесовозы, трактора. 
Вот бродяги-работяги поправляются с утра.  
Вот с корзинами маячат бабки, дети — грибники. 
Моют хмурые ребята мотоциклы у реки. 
Можно лечь на теплый ветер и подумать-полежать: 
может, правда нам отсюда никуда не уезжать?  
А иначе даром, что ли, желторотый дуралей — 
я на крыше паровоза ехал в город Уфалей! 
И на каждом на вагоне, волей вольною пьяна, 
«Приму» ехала курила вся свердловская шпана

----------


## Lampada

Стихи - Борис Рыжий  *В России расстаются навсегда.*
В России друг от друга города
          столь далеки,
что вздрагиваю я, шепнув «прощай».
Рукой своей касаюсь невзначай
          её руки. 
Длинною в жизнь любая из дорог.
Скажите, что такое русский бог?
          «Конечно, я
приеду». Не приеду никогда.
В России расстаются навсегда.
          «Душа моя, 
приеду». Через сотни лет вернусь.
Какая малость, милость, что за грусть —
          мы насовсем
прощаемся. «Дай капельку сотру».
Да, не приеду. Видимо, умру
          скорее, чем. 
В России расстаются навсегда.
Ещё один подкинь кусочек льда
          в холодный стих.
...И поезда уходят под откос,
...И самолёты, долетев до звёзд,
сгорают в них. 
1996

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Борис Рыжий*  *«Вот и все, я побуду один...»*  *Стихи. Публикация Б. П. Рыжего и И. Князевой*    *Скажи мне сразу после снегопада*
Скажи мне сразу после снегопада —
мы живы или нас похоронили?
Нет, помолчи, мне только слов не надо
ни на земле, ни в небе, ни в могиле.
Мне дал Господь не розовое море,
не силы, чтоб с врагами поквитаться —
возможность плакать от чужого горя,
любя, чужому счастью улыбаться.
...В снежки играют мокрые солдаты —
они одни, одни на целом свете...
Как снег чисты, как ангелы — крылаты,
ни в чём не виноваты, словно дети. _1996_  *Элегия*
Зимой под синими облаками
в санях идиотских дышу в ладони,
бормоча известное: «Эх вы, сани!
А кони, кони!».
Эх, за десять баксов к дому милой —
ну ты и придурок, скажет киса.
Будет ей что вспомнить над могилой
её Бориса.
Слева и справа — грустным планом
шестнадцатиэтажки. «А ну, парень,
погоняй лошадок!» — «А куда нам
спешить, барин?» _1998_ 
          * * * 
Фотограф старый был носат и прав,
Когда сказал: «К чему цветное?
Во­первых, чёрно­белое дешевле,
А во­вторых, — он помолчал, — черно
Вкруг ваших глаз. 
              Вы бледен, как декабрь...». _1994, декабрь_ 
          * * * 
Сын, подойди к отцу.
Милый, пока ты зряч.
Ближе склонись к лицу.
Сын, никогда не плачь.
Бойся собственных слёз,
Как боятся собак.
Пьян ты или тверёз,
Свет в окне или мрак.
Старым стал твой отец,
Сядь рядом со мной.
Видишь этот рубец —
Он оставлен слезой. _1994, сентябрь_  *Музе* 
Напялим чёрный фрак
и тросточку возьмём —
постукивая так,
по городу пойдём.
Где нищие, жлобьё,
безумцы и рвачи —
сокровище моё,
стучи, стучи, стучи.
Стучи, моя тоска,
стучи, моя печаль,
у сердца, у виска
за всё, чего мне жаль.
За всех, кто умирал
в удушливой глуши,
за всех, кто не отдал
за эту жизнь души.
Среди фуфаек, роб
и всяческих спецух
стучи сильнее, чтоб
окреп великий слух.
...Заглянем на базар
и в ресторан зайдём —
сжирайте свой навар,
мы дар свой не сожрём.
Мы будем битый час
слоняться взад­вперёд.
...И бабочка у нас
на горле оживёт... _1996, март_  *Приветствие* 
Фонарный столб, приветствую тебя.
Для позднего прохожего ты кстати.
Я обопрусь плечом. Скажи, с какой
Поры
Пути нам освещают слёзы?
Мне только девятнадцать, а уже
Я точно знаю, где и как погибну —
Сначала все покинут, а потом
Продам все книги. Дальше будет холод,
Который я не вынесу.
Старик,
В твоих железных веках блещут слёзы
Стеклянные. Так освети мне путь
До дома — 
       пусть он вовсе не тернистый —
Я пьян сегодня. _1993, октябрь_  *В пустом трамвае* 
Ночью поздней, в трамвае пустом —
         Новогодний игрушечный сор.
У красавицы с траурным ртом
         Как­то ангельски холоден взор.
Пьяный друг мне шепнёт: «Человек
         Её бросил? Ну что ж? Ничего —
Через миг, через час, через век
         И она позабудет его».
Я, проснувшись, скажу: «Может быть
         Муж на кофточку денег не дал...».
А потом не смогу позабыть,
         Вспомнив нежную деву­печаль.
Как, под эти морщинки у губ
         Подставляя несчастье своё,
Я — наружно и ветрен и груб —
         И люблю и жалею её. _1995, январь_ 
          * * *  _Ни денег, ни вина..._
                                        Г. Адамович
— Пойдёмте, друг, вдоль улицы пустой,
где фонари висят, как мандарины,
и снег лежит, январский снег простой,
и навсегда закрыты магазины.
Рекламный блеск, витрины, трубы, рвы.
— Так грустно, друг, так жутко, 
                              так буквально.
А вы? Чего от жизни ждёте вы?
— Печаль, мой друг, 
                  прекрасное — печально.
Всё так, и мы идём вдоль чёрных стен.
— Скажите мне, 
             что будет завтра с нами?
И безобразный вечный манекен
глядит нам вслед красивыми глазами.
Что знает он? Что этот мир жесток?
Что страшен? 
              Что мертвы в витринах розы?
— Что счастье есть, но вам его, мой бог,
холодные — увы — затмили слёзы. _1995, январь_ 
          * * * 
«В белом поле был пепельный бал...» —
вслух читал, у гостей напиваясь,
перед сном как молитву шептал,
а теперь и не вспомнить, признаюсь.
Над великой рекой постою,
где алеет закат, догорая.
Вы вошли слишком просто в мою
жизнь — играючи и умирая.
Навязали свои дневники,
письма, комплексы, ветви сирени.
За моею спиной у реки
вы толпитесь, печальные тени.
Уходи’те, вы слышите гул —
вроде грохота, грома, раската.
Может быть, и меня полоснул
тонким лезвием лучик заката.
Не один ещё юный кретин
вам доверит грошовое горе.
Вот и всё, я побуду один,
Александр, Иннокентий, Георгий. _1997_   *Вдоль канала* 
Когда идёшь вдоль чёрного канала
куда угодно, мнится: жизни мало,
чтоб до конца печального дойти.
Твой город спит. Ни с кем не по пути.
Так тихо спит, что кажется, возможно
любое счастье. Надо осторожно
шагать, чтоб никого не разбудить.
О, господи, как спящих не простить!
Как хочется на эти вот ступени
сесть и уснуть, обняв свои колени.
Как страшно думать в нежный этот час:
какая боль ещё разбудит нас... _1996, июнь_ 
          * * * 
...Здесь до войны 
                был женский монастырь
и кладбище с прекрасными крестами.
Потом был парк, а нынче тут — пустырь
под бледно­голубыми небесами.
И я всегда, когда гуляю здесь,
воображаю с некой страшной силой:
в осеннем парке, летнем ли, бог весть,
монахиню над чёрною могилой.
И думаю: о жалкие умы,
предметы не страшатся разрушенья —
вернее, всё, что разрушаем мы,
в иное переходит измеренье.
И мне не страшно предавать словам
то чувство, что до горечи знакомо.
И я одной ногой гуляю там,
гуляя здесь, и знаешь, там я дома. _1996, март_ 
          * * * 
         Утро, и город мой спит.
                             Счастья и гордости полон,
         нищий на свалке стоит —
                             глаз не отводит, глядит
         на пустячок, что нашёл он.
                             Эдак посмотрит и так —
         старый и жалкий до боли.
                             Милый какой­то пустяк.
         Странный какой­то пустяк. 
                             Баночка, скляночка, что ли.
Жаль ему баночки, жаль.
         Что ж ей на свалке пылиться.
Это ведь тоже деталь
         жизни — ах, скляночки жаль —
может, на что и сгодится.
         Что если вот через миг
наши исчезнут могилы,
         божий разгладится лик?
Значит, пристроил, старик?
         Где­то приладил, мой милый... _1996_  *Костёр* 
Внезапный ветр огромную страну
Сдул с карты, словно скатерть — на пол. 
Огромный город летом — что костёр,
Огонь, в котором — пёстрая одежда
И солнце. Нищие сидят
На тротуарах в чёрных одеяньях.
И выглядят как угли. У девчушки
На голове алеет бант — она
Ещё немножко тлеет.
                                                        Я ищу
В пустом кармане что­то — 
                         может, деньги
Для нищих, может, справку в небеса,
Где сказано, что я не поджигатель.
...А для пожарника я просто слаб. _1993, ноябрь_  *Трамвайный романс* 
В стране гуманных контролёров
я жил — печальный безбилетник.
И никого не покидая,
         стихи Ива’нова любил.
Любил пусто’ты коридоров,
зимой ходил в ботинках летних.
В аду искал приметы рая
         и, веря, крестик не носил.
Я ездил на втором и пятом,
скажи — на первом и последнем,
глядел на траурных красоток,
         выдумывая имена.
Когда меня ругали матом —
каким­нибудь нахалом вредным,
я был до омерзенья кроток,
         и думал — благо, не война.
И стоя над большой рекою
в прожилках дёгтя и мазута,
я видел только небо в звёздах
         и, вероятно, умирал.
Со лба стирая пот рукою,
я век укладывал в минуту.
Родной страны вдыхая воздух,
         стыдясь, я чувствовал — украл. _1995, июль_ 
          * * * 
Ангинный, бледный полдень на Урале.
На проводах — унылые вороны,
Как ноты, не по ним ли там играли
Марш — во дворе напротив — 
                         похоронный?
Так мрачно шли, и маялись, и жили.
Но мне приснилось, будто все устали
От волокиты грустной — как чужие
— Скорей бы, — подходили, целовали.
В автобус гроб февральский погрузили,
Ладошки к окнам — тёплые — прижали.
Хотя б немножко вы поголосили,
Зачем — скажите мне — вы так устали?
Но вдруг, когда землёю человечьей
Обрызгали колёса — чёрной кровью:
— О, Боже, ты не дал мне жизни вечной,
Дай сердце — описать её с любовью. _1995 г._ 
          * * * 
Мотивы, знакомые с детства,
про алое пламя зари,
про гибель, про цели и средства,
про Родину, чёрт побери.
Опять выползают на сушу,
маячат в трамвайном окне.
Спаси мою бедную душу
и память оставь обо мне.
Чтоб жили по вечному праву
все те, кто для жизни рождён,
вали меня навзничь в канаву,
омой моё сердце дождём.
Так зелено и бестолково,
но так хорошо, твою мать,
как будто последнее слово
мне сволочи дали сказать. _1998_ 
          * * * 
Спит моё детство, положило ручку,
ах, да под щёчку.
А я ищу фломастер, авторучку —
поставить точку
под повестью, романом и поэмой
или сонетом.
Зачем твой сон не стал моею темой?
Там за рассветом
идёт рассвет. И бабочки летают,
Они летают,
и ни хрена они не понимают,
что умирают.
Возможно, впрочем, ты уже допетрил,
лизнув губою
травинку — с ними музыка и ветер.
А смерть — с тобою.
Тогда твой сон трагически окрашен
таким предметом:
ты навсегда бессилен, но бесстрашен.
С сачком при этом. _1998_   *Фотография с моря* 
Так поля у шляпы свисали, словно
это были уши — печальный слоник,
на трубе играя, глядел на волны.
И садились чайки на крайний столик.
Эти просто пили, а те — кричали.
И, встречая осень, гудел кораблик...
Он играл на чёрном, как смерть, 
                                 причале —
выдувал луну, как воздушный шарик.
И казалось — было такое чувство, —
он уйдёт оттуда — исчезнет море,
пароходик, чайки. Так станет грустно.
И прольёшь не пиво, мой друг, а горе.
Потому и лез и совал купюры —
чтоб играл, покуда сердца горели:
«Для того придурка, для этой дуры,
для меня, мой нежный, на самом деле». _1995, ноябрь_ 
          * * * 
Играл скрипач в осеннем сквере, я тихо слушал и стоял.
         Я был один — по крайней мере, я никого не замечал.
Я плакал, и дрожали руки, с пространством переплетены.
         И пусть я знал, что лгали звуки, но я боялся тишины.
И пусть я был в том состояньи, в котором смерти ждёт больной,
         но в страшном этом ожиданьи я разговаривал с собой.
Я был вполне подобен богу, я всё на свете понимал.
         Скрипач закончил понемногу, я тихо слушал и стоял.
Стоял и видел чьи-то лица и слышал говорок чужой.
         Так жизни свежая страница открылась вся передо мной.
...Мир станет чистым, будет новым, подобным сердцу твоему,
         лишь подчеркни молчанье словом и музыкою — тишину... _1995, ноябрь_  *Петербургским корешам*
Дождь в Нижнем Тагиле.
Лучше лежать в могиле.
Лучше б меня убили
дядя в рыжем плаще
с дядею в серой робе.
Лучше гнить в гробе.
Места добру-злобе
там нет вообще.
         Жил-был школьник.
         Типа чести невольник.
         Сочинил дольник:
         я вас любил.
         И пошло-поехало.
         А куда приехало?
         Никуда не приехало.
Дождь. Нижний Тагил.
От порога до бога
пусто и одиноко.
Не шумит дорога.
Не горят фонари.
Ребром встала монета.
Моя песенка спета.
Не вышло из меня поэта,
чёрт побери! _1998_ 
          * * * 
За проявленье вашей воли
вам суждено держать ответ.
Ба, ты всё та же, лес да поле!
Так начинается банкет,
и засыпает ваша совесть.
Честь? Это что ещё за новость!
Вы не из тех полукалек,
живущих в длительном подполье.
О, вы нормальный человек.
Вы слишком любите застолье.
Смеётесь, входите в азарт.
Петров, — орёте, — первый бард.
И обнимаетесь с Петровым.
И Пушкин, сидя на коне,
глядит милягой чернобровым,
таким простым домашним ге...
Стоп, фотография для прессы!
         Аллея Керн. Я очень пьян.
         Шарахаются поэтессы —
         Нателлы, Стеллы и Агнессы.
         Две трети пушкинских полян
         озарены вечерним светом.
         Типичный негр из МГУ
         читает «Памятник». На этом,
         пожалуй, завершить могу
         рассказ ни капли не печальный.
         Но пусть печален будет он:
я видел свет первоначальный,
был этим светом ослеплён.
Его я предал. Бей, покуда
ещё умею слышать боль,
или верни мне веру в чудо,
из всех контор меня уволь. _1998_  *Путешествие* 
Изрядная река вплыла в окно вагона.
Щекою прислонясь к вагонному окну,
я думал, как ко мне фортуна 
                            благосклонна:
и заплачу’ за всех, и некий дар верну.
Приехали. Поддав, сонеты прочитали,
сплошную похабель оставив на потом.
На пароходе в ночь отчалить полагали,
но пригласили нас 
                 в какой-то важный дом.
Там были девочки: Маруся, Роза, Рая.
Им тридцать с гаком, все филологи оне.
И чёрная река от края и до края
на фоне голубом в распахнутом окне.
Читали наизусть Виталия Кальпиди.
И Дозморов Олег мне говорил: «Борис,
тут водка и икра, 
                Кальпиди так Кальпиди.
Увы, порочный вкус. 
                  Смотри, не матерись».
Да я не матерюсь. Белеют пароходы
на фоне голубом в распахнутом окне.
Олег, я ошалел от водки и свободы,
и истина твоя уже открылась мне.
За тридцать, ну и что. 
                    Кальпиди так Кальпиди.
Отменно жить: икра и водка. 
                          Только нет,
не дай тебе Господь загнуться 
                            в сей квартире,
где чтут подобный слог 
                       и всем за тридцать лет.
Под утро я проснусь 
                    и сквозь рваньё тумана,
тоску и тошноту, увижу за окном:
изрядная река, её названье — Кама.
Белеет пароход на фоне голубом. _1998_ 
          * * * 
Учил меня, учил, как сочинять
стихи, сначала было интересно,
потом наскучило, а он опять:
да ты дикарь, да ты пришёл из леса,
да ты, туда-сюда, спустился с гор.
Я рассердился: кончен разговор,
в речах твоих оттенок нарциссизма
мерещится мне с некоторых пор.
Как хорошо, когда ты одинок,
от скуки сочинить десяток строк.
Как много может лёгкий матерок!
...А он не матерился — из снобизма. _1997_ 
          * * * 
Авраам, Исаак, Иаков, Иосиф
очень серьёзно относились к жизни:
никогда не улыбались,
не рассказывали анекдотов,
отдавали жён фараонам,
подставляли братьев,
сыновей своих предавали...
В этом смысле порядочнее 
                        древние греки,
говорящие нам с улыбкой:
Бог во имя человека,
а не человек во имя Бога. _1996_ 
          * * * 
Через парк по ночам я один возвращался домой.
         О если б всё описать, что доро’гой случалось со мной —
скольких спас я девиц, распугал похотливых шакалов.
         Сколько раз меня били подонки, ломали менты —
вырывался от них, матерился, ломился в кусты.
         И от злости дрожал. И жена меня не узнавала в
этом виде. Ругалась, смеялась, но всё же, заметь,
         соглашалась со мною, пока не усну, посидеть.
Я, как бог, засыпал, и мне снились поля золотые.
         Вот в сандалиях с лирой иду, собираю цветы... И
вдруг встречается мне Аполлон, поэтический бог:
         «Хорошо сочиняешь, да выглядишь дурно, сынок». _1996_ 
          * * * 
Я музу юную, бывало,
встречал в подлунной стороне.
Она на дудочке играла,
я слушал, стоя в стороне.
Но вдруг милашку окружали,
как я, такие же юнцы.
И, грянув хором, заглушали
мотив прелестный, подлецы.
И думал я: небесный боже,
узрей сие, помилуй мя,
ведь мне с тобой дарован тоже
осколок твоего огня, 
дай поорать! _1998_ 
          * * * 
Музыка жила во мне,
Никогда не умолкала,
Но особенно во сне
Эта музыка играла.
         Словно маленький скрипач,
         Скрипача того навроде,
         Что играет, неудач-
         Ник, в подземном переходе.
В переходе я иду —
Руки в брюки, кепка в клетку —
И бросаю на ходу
Этой музыке монетку.
Эта музыка в душе
Заиграла много позже —
До неё была уже
Музыка, играла тоже.
         Словно спившийся трубач
         Похоронного набора,
         Что шагает мимо прач-
         Чечной, гаража, забора.
На гараж, молокосос,
Я залез, сижу, свалиться
Не боюсь, в футболке «КРОСС»,
Привезённой из столицы.  *Автомобиль* 
В ночи, в чужом автомобиле,
почти бессмертен и крылат,
в каком-то допотопном стиле
сижу, откинувшись назад.
С надменной лёгкостью водитель
передвигает свой рычаг.
И желтоватый проявитель
кусками оживляет мрак.
Встаёт вселенная из мрака —
мир, что построен и забыт.
Мелькнёт какой-нибудь бродяга
и снова в вечность улетит.
Почти летя, скользя по краю
в невразумительную даль,
я вспоминаю, вспоминаю,
и мне становится так жаль.
Я вспоминаю чьи-то лица,
всё, что легко умел забыть,
над чем не выпало склониться,
кого не вышло полюбить.
И я жалею, я жалею,
что раньше видел только дым,
что не сумею, не сумею
вернуться новым и другим.
В ночи, в чужом автомобиле
я понимаю навсегда,
что, может, только те и были,
в кого не верил никогда.
А что? Им тоже неизвестно,
куда шофёр меня завёз.
Когда-нибудь заглянут в бездну
глазами, светлыми от слёз. _1996_ 
          * * * 
Осколок света на востоке.
Дорога пройдена на треть.
Не убивай меня в дороге,
позволь мне дома умереть.
Не высылай за мной по шпалам,
горящим розовым огнём,
дегенерата с самопалом,
неврастеничку с лезвиём.
Не поселяй в мои плацкарты
нацмена с города Курган,
что упадает рылом в нарды,
освиневая от ста грамм. —
Да будет дождь, да будет холод,
не будет золота в горсти,
дай мне войти в такой-то город,
такой-то улицей пройти.
Чуть постоять, втянуть ноздрями
под фонарём гнилую тьму.
Потом помойками, дворами —
дорога к дому моему.
И перед тем, как рухну в ноги,
заплачу, припаду к груди,
что пса какого, на пороге
прихлопни или пощади. _1998, д. Сартасы_ 
          * * * 
Июньский вечер. На балконе
уснуть, взглянув на небеса.
На бесконечно синем фоне
горит заката полоса.
А там — за этой полосою,
что к полуночи догорит —
угадываемая мною
музы’ка некая звучит.
Гляжу туда и понимаю,
в какой надёжной пустоте
однажды буду и узнаю:
где проиграл, сфальшивил где. _1998_ 
          * * * 
С трудом закончив вуз технический,
В НИИ каком-нибудь служить.
Мелькать в печати перьодической,
Но никому не говорить.
Зимою, вечерами мглистыми
Пить анальгин, шипя «говно».
Но исхудав, перед дантистами
Нарисоваться всё равно.
А по весне, когда акации
Гурьбою станут расцветать,
От аллергической реакции
Чихать, сморкаться, и чихать.
В подъезде, как инстинкт советует,
Пнуть кошку в ожиревший зад.
Смолчав и сплюнув где не следует,
Заматериться невпопад.
И только раз — случайно, походя —
Открыто поглядев вперед,
Услышать, как в груди шарахнулась
Душа, которая умрёт. _1998_ 
          * * * 
Долго мы вместе учились в средней школе,
Но разошлись наши интересы потом.
Иногда они всё же сходятся на алкоголе —
Старомодно, не спорю. Разбужен твоим звонком,
Выхожу из подъезда — наматывать мили
По ночному городу, вдруг да откроется нам,
Словно герою какой-то картины Феллини,
Свалка ли, стройка за мрачным забором... А там
Странная девочка — сколько лукавства во взоре!
Сразу же станет вольготно и страшно душе.
Что же, садись в свой иностранный «феррари».
Ты паникуешь, а я её видел уже. _1998_ 
          * * *  _Алексею Пурину_
Воро’тишься с очередной свистопляски,
заснёшь, а проснёшься: обидно до слёз.
Григорьева Фетушка в крытой коляске
пьянющего в сиську по Питеру вёз.
Знакомые и незнакомые лица
двоятся, троятся в твоей голове.
Одеться, спуститься и опохмелиться
бодяжною водкой в ближайшем кафе.
А-ну, за Григорьева за Аполлона.
В башке басана прочитай наизусть.
Не будет трагедии, крика и стона,
да будет отныне веселье и грусть.
Ах, строчка чужая как в заднице шило.
Ах, строчка чужая иглою в душе.
Одно удручает, уже это было
и кончилось очень херово уже. _1998_ 
          * * * 
В номере гостиничном, скрипучем,
грешный лоб ладонью подперев,
прочитай стихи о самом лучшем,
всех на свете бардов перепев.
Чтобы молодящиеся Гали,
позабыв ежеминутный хлам,
горнишные за стеной рыдали,
растирали краску по щекам.
О России, о любви, о чести,
и долой — в чужие города.
Если жизнь всего лишь форма лести,
больше хамства: водки, господа!
Чтоб она трещала и ломалась,
и прощалась с ней душа жива.
В небесах музы’ка сочинялась
вечная — на смертные слова. _1997_  *Петербургским друзьям* 
Мне цыганка нагадала гибель в городе чужом.
От чего — не рассказала, но спасибо и на том.
Не столь чётко, но, конечно, я в виду её имел
с той поры, как быть поэтом автономным захотел,
Афанасия оставил, Аполлона прочитал —
то «Флоренции», но лучше я «Венгерке» подражал.
Басаната, басаната. Но пора за каждый звук
расплатиться, так-то, друг, и — горька твоя расплата.
Гей, кромешным ацетоном отдающий суррогат.
За судьбу плати с процентом, да не жмоться, так-то брат.
А, «Цыганская венгерка»? Ну-ка, сбацай наизусть.
Вот, ребяты демократы, вся любовь моя и грусть.
Закурить, опохмелившись, поглядеть на облака,
что летят над головою из далёка-далека,
в граде Екатеринбурге, с гордо поднятой главой
за туманом различая бездну смерти роковой. _1998_ 
          * * * 
Бог положительно выдаст, верней — продаст.
Свинья безусловно съест. Остальное сказки.
Врубившийся в это, стареющий педераст
сочиняет любовную лирику для отмазки.
Фигурируют женщины в лирике той.
Откровенные сцены автор строго нормирует.
Фигурирует так называемый всемирный запой.
Совесть, честь фигурируют.
Но Бог не дурак, он по-своему весельчак:
кому в глаз кистенём, кому сапогом промеж лопаток,
кому арматурой по репе. А этому так:
обпулять его проволочками из рогаток! _1998_ 
          * * * 
Я был учеником восьмого класса —
с товарищами, на газон присев,
мы выпили. Магнитофон валялся
в кустарнике, пел Вилли Токарев.
Про голых баб, про жуликов, про что бы
ни пел, его любил и одобрял
достойный слушатель. 
Он пел про небоскрёбы,
когда я отшатнулся и сблевал.
Быть, быть как все — 
желанье Пастернака —
моей душой, которая чиста
была, владело полностью, однако
мне боком вышла чистая мечта.
Смотри, они жалеют и смеются.
Не дрейфь, будь важен и нетороплив.
Всё повторится — други не вернутся,
но возвратится песенка, мотив.
А — смысл не тот, не те слова, вернее,
не та любовь, разлука и печаль.
В пустом подъезде сядь на батарею,
согрей ладони — им тебя не жаль.
Ты выкарабкался, сам научился
тому-сему, плюс подошёл к вещам
особенным, ушёл и возвратился,
и никогда не плачешь по ночам. _1998_ 
          * * * 
...Кто тебе приснился? Ёжик!
         Ну-ка, ну-ка расскажи.
Редко в сны заходят всё же к
         нам приятели ежи.
Чаще нам с тобою снятся
         дорогие мертвецы,
безнадёжные страдальцы,
         палачи и подлецы.
Но скажи, на что нам это,
         кроме страха и седин:
просыпаемся от бреда,
         в кухнях пьём валокордин.
Ёжик — это милость рая,
         говорю тебе всерьёз,
к жаркой ручке припадая
         и растроганный до слёз. _1997_ 
          * * * 
В России расстаются навсегда.
В России друг от друга города
         столь далеки,
что вздрагиваю я, шепнув «прощай».
Рукой своей касаюсь невзначай
         её руки. 
Длинною в жизнь любая из дорог.
Скажите, что такое русский бог?
         «Конечно, я
приеду». Не приеду никогда.
В России расстаются навсегда.
         «Душа моя, 
приеду». Через сотни лет вернусь.
Какая малость, милость, что за грусть —
         мы насовсем
прощаемся. «Дай капельку сотру».
Да, не приеду. Видимо, умру
         скорее, чем. 
В России расстаются навсегда.
Ещё один подкинь кусочек льда
         в холодный стих.
...И поезда уходят под откос,
...И самолёты, долетев до звёзд,
         сгорают в них. _1996, апрель_ 
          * * *  _И._
Ты помнишь тот старый фонтан,
забытый в осеннем саду?
Молочный, как известь, туман
и розы на чёрном пруду?
Как мраморный тот истукан
грустил, что тонули цветы?
И щёки в извилинках ран
от вечной, от горькой воды?
Так мило, как будто во сне,
я нынче тебе улыбнусь.
Да будет на алой волне
пронзительней глаз моих грусть.
Когда ж мой настанет конец,
и стану я бледен как мел,
ты вспомни про чёрный рубец —
я плакал, я жил, я жалел.
1995, январь 
          * * * 
Не признавайтесь в любви никогда,
         чувства свои выдавая, не рвите,
«нет» ожидая в ответ или «да», —
         самые тонкие, тайные нити;
ты улыбнёшься, и я улыбнусь,
         я улыбнулся, и ты улыбнулась,
счастье нелепое, светлая грусть:
         я не люблю я люблю не люблю вас _1996_ 
          * * *  _Я никогда не напишу_ _                      О том, как я люблю Россию..._
                                   Роман Тягунов
Как некий — скажем — гойевский урод
Красавице в любви признаться, рот
Закрыв рукой, не может, только пот
         Лоб леденит, до дрожи рук и ног
         Я это чувство выразить не мог,
         Ведь был тогда с тобою рядом Бог.
Теперь, припав к мертвеющей траве,
Ладонь прижав к лохматой голове,
О страшном нашем думаю родстве.
         И говорю: люблю тебя, да-да,
         До самых слёз, и нет уже стыда,
         Что некрасив, ведь ты идёшь туда,
Где боль и мрак, где илистое дно,
Где взор с осадком, словно то вино...
Иль я иду, а впрочем — всё одно. _1995, март_ 
          * * * 
Век на исходе. Скоро календарь
сойдёт на ноль, как счётчик у таксиста.
Забегаешь по комнате так быстро,
как будто ты ещё не очень стар.
Остановись, отпразднуем сей день.
Пусть будет лень,
и грязь, и воздух спёртый.
Накроем стол. 
            И пригласим всех мёртвых.
Век много душ унёс. Пусть будут просто
пустые стулья. Сядь и не грусти.
Налей вина, и думай, что они
под стол упали, не дождавшись тоста. _1993_ 
          * * * 
Много видел. Не много жил,
Где искусством почти не пахло.
Мало знал. Тяжело любил.
Больше боли боялся бессилья и страха.
Моё тело висит, словно плащ на гвозде,
на взгляде, который прикован к звезде.
И она не мала. Далека.
Я далёк от людей. Я стою у окна
и ищу в себе силы
не сдаваться и ждать.
И в округе до чёрта камней. 
                         Хватит, чтобы кидать.
Или строить могилы. _1993_  *Завещание* _В.С._
Договоримся так: когда умру,
Ты крест поставишь над моей могилой.
Пусть внешне будет он как все кресты,
Но мы, дружище, будем знать с тобою,
Что это — просто роспись. Как в бумаге
Безграмотный свой оставляет след,
Хочу я крест оставить в этом мире.
Хочу я крест оставить. Не в ладах 
Я был с грамматикою жизни.
Прочёл судьбу, но ничего не понял,
К одним ударам только и привык,
К ударам, от которых словно зубы,
Выпадывают буквы изо рта.
И пахнут кровью. _1993, ноябрь_ 
          * * * 
...Ветром ли кепку собьёт с головы, и,
охнув, за ней наклоняюсь устало.
Мёртвые листья, мои золотые,
полная кепка — как этого мало.
Я повторю тебе жизнь без запинки,
не упущу и бездарной недели.
Вот из дождя, как на том фотоснимке,
мой силуэт проступил еле-еле.
...Вот и боюсь каждой осенью, милый,
только отправятся за море птицы,
только запахнет землёй и могилой,
что не успею с тобою проститься. _1995, сентябрь_ 
          * * * 
Благодарю за всё. За тишину.
За свет звезды, что спорит с темнотою.
Благодарю за сына, за жену.
За музыку блатную за стеною.
За то благодарю, что скверный гость,
я всё-таки довольно сносно встречен —
и для плаща в прихожей вбили гвоздь,
и целый мир взвалили мне на плечи.
Благодарю за детские стихи.
Не за вниманье вовсе, за терпенье.
За осень. За ненастье. За грехи.
За неземное это сожаленье.
За бога и за ангелов его.
За то, что сердце верит, разум знает.
Благодарю за то, что ничего
подобного на свете не бывает.
За всё, за всё. За то, что не могу,
чужое горе помня, жить красиво.
Я перед жизнью в тягостном долгу,
и только смерть щедра и молчалива.
За всё, за всё. За мутную зарю.
За хлеб. За соль. Тепло родного крова.
За то, что я вас всех благодарю,
за то, что вы не слышите ни слова. _1996, март_  *Типа песня* 
Вот колечко моё, донашивай, после сыну отдашь, сынок,
А про трещинку не расспрашивай по рубину наискосок:
В общежитии жили азеры, торговали туда-сюда,
Здоровенные как бульдозеры — ты один не ходи туда.
         Ну а если тебя обидели, ты компанию собери, как без курева в
вытрезвителе люди голые ждут зари. Жди возмездия, жди возмездия и не
рыпайся сгоряча.
         Так серебряная поэзия ждёт рубинового луча.
         Мы гурьбою пошли по краешку тротуара — должок вернуть, я колечко
кровавым камешком вниз забыл перевернуть.
         Ты колечко кровавым камешком вниз забудешь перевернуть, шапку на’
лоб надвинуть, варежки скинуть с ручек не позабудь.  _Публикация Бориса Петровича Рыжего_ _                                                 и Ирины Князевой_ _Екатеринбург_

----------


## Lampada

*Отмотай-ка жизнь мою назад*
и ещё назад:
вот иду я пьяный через сад,
осень, листопад. 
Вот иду я: девушка с веслом
слева, а с ядром
справа, время встало и стоит,
а листва летит. 
Все аттракционы на замке,
никого вокруг,
только слышен где-то вдалеке
репродуктор, друг. 
Что поёт он, чёрт его поймёт,
что и пел всегда:
что любовь пройдёт, и жизнь пройдёт,
пролетят года. 
Я сюда глубоким стариком
некогда вернусь,
погляжу на небо, а потом
по листве пройдусь. 
Что любовь пройдёт, и жизнь пройдёт,
вяло подпою,
ни о ком не вспомню, старый чёрт,
бездны на краю.

----------


## Lampada

*Городок, что я выдумал и заселил человеками,* городок, над которым я лично пустил облака, барахлит, ибо жил, руководствуясь некими соображениями, якобы жизнь коротка. 
Вырубается музыка, как музыкант не старается. Фонари не горят, как не кроет их матом электрик, браток. На глазах, перед зеркалом стоя, дурнеет красавица. Барахлит городок. 
Виноват, господа, не учел, но она продолжается, все к чертям полетело, а что называется мной, то идет по осенней аллее, и ветер свистит-надрывается, и клубится листва за моею спиной.

----------


## Lampada

*Над домами, домами, домами*
голубые висят облака - 
вот они и останутся с нами
на века, на века, на века. 
Только пар, только белое в синем
над громадами каменных плит...
никогда никуда мы не сгинем,
мы прочней и нежней, чем гранит. 
Пусть разрушатся наши скорлупы,
геометрия жизни земной - 
оглянись, поцелуй меня в губы,
дай мне руку, останься со мной. 
А когда мы друг друга покинем,
ты на крыльях своих унеси
только пар, только белое в синем,
голубое и белое в си...

----------


## Lampada

*Ходил-бродил по свалке нищий*Ходил-бродил по свалке нищий и штуки-дрюки собирал — разрыл клюкою пепелище, чужие крылья отыскал.  Теперь лети. лети, бедняга. Лети, не бойся ничего. Там, негодяй, дурак, бродяга, ты будешь ангелом Его.  Но оправданье было веским, он прошептал в ответ: ”Заметь, мне на земле проститься не с кем, чтоб в небо белое лететь”.

----------


## Lampada

*Ryzhy's sentimental Journey for Vtorchermet * Программа СГТРК, 2000. Автор Элеонора Корнилова   
В кварталах дальних и печальных, что утром серы  
и пусты, где выглядят смешно и жалко сирень и прочие  
цветы, есть дом шестнадцатиэтажный, у дома тополь  
или клен стоит ненужный и усталый, в пустое небо  
устремлен, стоит под тополем скамейка, и, лбом  
уткнувшийся в ладонь, на ней уснул и видит море 
писатель Дима Рябоконь. 
  Он развязал и выпил водки, он на хер из дому ушёл,  
он захотел уехать к морю, но до вокзала не дошёл. Он  
захотел уехать к морю, оно – страдания предел.  
Проматерился, проревелся и на скамейке захрапел. 
  Но море сине-голубое, оно само к нему пришло и,  
утреннее и родное, заулыбалося светло. И Дима тоже  
улыбнулся. И, хоть недвижимый лежал, худой, и лысый,  
и беззубый, он прямо к морю побежал. 
  Бежит и видит человека на золотом на берегу. А  
это я никак до моря доехать тоже не могу – уснул,  
качаясь на качели, вокруг какие-то кусты. В кварталах  
дальних и печальных, что утром серы и пусты.  
***   
Померкли очи голубые, 
Погасли чёрные глаза —
Стареют школьницы былые, 
Беседки, парки, небеса. 
Исчезли фартучки, манжеты, 
А с ними весь ажурный мир. 
И той скамейки в парке нету, 
Где было вырезано «Б. Р.». 
Я сиживал на той скамейке, 
Когда уроки пропускал. 
Я для одной за три копейки
Любовь и солнце покупал. 
Я говорил ей небылицы: 
Умрём, и всё начнется вновь. 
И вновь на свете повторится
Скамейка, счастье и любовь. 
Исчезло всё, что было мило, 
Что только-только началось —
Любовь и солнце — мимо, мимо
Скамейки в парке пронеслось. 
Осталась глупая досада —
И тихо злит меня опять
Не то, что говорить не надо, 
А то, что нечего сказать. 
Былая школьница, по плану
У нас развод, да будет так. 
Прости былому хулигану
— что там? — поэзию и мрак. 
Я не настолько верю в слово, 
Чтобы как в юности, тогда, 
Сказать, что всё начнется снова. 
Ведь не начнётся никогда. 
1999    
Приобретут всеевропейский лоск
слова трансазиатского поэта,
я позабуду сказочный Свердловск
и школьный двор в районе Вторчермета.  
Но где бы мне ни выпало остыть,
в Париже знойном, Лондоне промозглом,
мой жалкий прах прошу похоронить 
на безымянном кладбище свердловском.  
Не в плане не лишенной красоты,
но вычурной и артистичной позы,
а потому что там мои кенты,
их профили на мраморе и розы.  
На купоросных голубых снегах,
закончившие ШРМ на тройки,
они запнулись с медью в черепах
как первые солдаты перестройки.  
Пусть Вторчермет гудит своей трубой,
Пластполимер пускай свистит протяжно.
А женщина, что не была со мной, 
альбом откроет и закурит важно.  
Она откроет голубой альбом,
где лица наши будущим согреты, 
где живы мы, в альбоме голубом,
земная шваль: бандиты и поэты.   
Восьмидесятые, усатые,
хвостатые и полосатые.
Трамваи дребезжат бесплатные.
Летят снежинки аккуратные.
Фигово жили, словно не были.
Пожалуй так оно, однако
гляди сюда, какими лейблами
расписана моя телага.
На спину “Levi’s” пришпандорено,
“West Island” на рукав пришпилено.
Пятирублёвка, что надорвана,
изъята у Серёги Жилина.
13 лет. Стою на ринге.
Загар бронёю на узбеке.
Я проиграю в поединке,
но выиграю в дискотеке.
Пойду в общагу ПТУ,
гусар, повеса из повес.
Меня обуют на мосту
три ухаря из ППС.
И я услышу поутру,
очнувшись головой на свае:
трамваи едут по нутру,
под мустом дребезжат трамваи.
Трамваи дребезжат бесплатные.
Летят снежинки аккуратные.    
Я пройду, как по Дублину Джойс,
сквозь косые дожди проливные
приблатненного города, сквозь
все его тараканьи пивные. 
Чего было, того уже нет,
и поэтому очень печально
написал бы уральский поэт —
у меня получилось случайно. 
Подвозили наркотик к пяти,
а потом до утра танцевали,
и кенту с портаком “ЛЕБЕДИ”
неотложку в ночи вызывали. 
А теперь кто дантист, кто говно
и владелец нескромного клуба —
идиоты! А мне все равно —
обнимаю, целую вас в губы! 
Да, иду, как по Дублину Джойс,
Дым табачный вдыхая до боли. _Here I’m not loved for my voice,
I am loved for my existence only._

----------


## Lampada

Ходил-бродил по свалке нищий
и штуки-дрюки собирал —
разрыл клюкою пепелище,
чужие крылья отыскал. 
Теперь лети. Лети, бедняга.
Лети, не бойся ничего.
Там, негодяй, дурак, бродяга,
ты будешь ангелом Его. 
Но оправданье было веским,
он прошептал в ответ: ”Заметь,
мне на земле проститься не с кем,
чтоб в небо белое лететь”.

----------


## Lampada



----------

